# My new training plan



## Elvia1023 (Nov 30, 2008)

I just thought I would list my new training plan. Maybe some are bored of their current routine and might wanna try something different. There is no right answer and 1001 ways to plan out your training. But I should say many think if they are on cycle they can train twice as much but that is not true. Sure you can do it but it is likely to not be effective whatsoever. Your intensity should go higher and higher (like anytime) but just cos your on dbol doesn't mean you should train everyday. Your muscles grow in recovery so even when on AAS you should make sure you have plenty of rest time. Sure you recover faster but on th whole the above policy should be utilized.

I usually train 3-6 days weekly. I think on the whole 3-4 days is most effective. It all depends upon training methods too. Usually training each bodypart once weekly is most effective. However, I will be training each bodypart 2 times weekly on average for this routine. I will take into consideration push and pull factors. I usually make up all my routines but this one has been adapted from a routine I saw a few months ago. I always train every part but sometimes concentrate on weaker ones more but this is a more balanced routine. There has been thought into going into the next bodypart smoothly in this routine. An example being doing Incline Flyes then Presses for my chest before starting my shoulder routine.

I was thinking about doing 5/6 days but I think the below works out much better. I was also thinking about doing Arnold's Beginner bodybuilders regime but that is alot of days. Although I will defo try that out sometime in the future. I will do the below with standard sets but may change it over to DC style training but with a similar layout. The idea of this routine is to train as intense as possible but for a short time so no wasting time doing set after set. I was gonna do 2 on 1 off but I think the below will work out better. 

I need to add my gym as barely any leg equipment so I have to usually adapt other equipment to do certain movements. I would love a leg curl machine and a proper leg press machine but I have all I need. 

*Mon- Chest, Shoulders, Tri-ceps
Tues- Back, Legs (Squats), Bi-ceps

Thurs- Chest, Shoulders, Tri-ceps
Fri- Back (Deadlift), Legs, Bi-ceps*


*MONDAY*

_CHEST_ 
Bench Presses                                  3 sets
Flat-bench Flyes                               3 sets
Incline Flyes                                     3 sets
Inclines Presses                                3 sets

_SHOULDERS_                              3 sets
Seated Barbell Presses                       3 sets
Lateral Raises                                   3 sets
Behind the back Barbell Shrugs             3 sets 
Rear Delt Lateral Raises                      3 sets 

_TRI-CEPS_
Cable Pushdowns                               3 sets
Lying Tri-cep Extensions                      3 sets
Skull Crushers                                    3 sets


*TUESDAY*

_BACK_ 
Chin Ups                                          3 sets
Close Grip Lat Pulldown (Curl Grip)         3 sets
Bent Over Rows                                 3 sets
Cable Rows (using chest press machine in reverse)   3 sets

_LEGS_ 
Leg Extensions                                  3 sets
Squats                                            3/4 sets
Calf Raises                                       3 sets 
Calf Extensions                                 3 sets 

_BI-CEPS_
Incline Dumbbell Curl                           3 sets
Concentration Curls                            3 sets
Reverse Curls                                    2 sets
3 Part Curls (21's)                              1 set (maybe 2)


*THURSDAY*

_CHEST_ 
Dips                                                2 sets
Decline Bench Presses                        3 sets
Machine Flyes                                   3 sets
Incline Flyes                                     3 sets
Inclines Presses                                3 sets

_SHOULDERS_                              3 sets
Machine Presses (Forward)                  3 sets
Machine Presses (Backwards)              3 sets
Behind the back Barbell Shrugs             3 sets 
Upright Rows                                     3 sets 

_TRI-CEPS_
Close Grip Extensions                          3 sets
One Arm Extensions                            2 sets each arm
One Arm Cable Reverse Pressdown        2 sets each arm
Dumbbell Kickbacks                             2 sets


*FRIDAY*

_BACK_ 
Deadlifts                                           3 sets
Wide Grip Lat Pulldown                        3 sets
One Arm Dumbbell Rows                       3 sets each arm
Dumbbell Shrugs                                 3 sets

_LEGS_ 
Leg Extensions                                  3 sets
Leg Presses                                      3 sets
Reverse Leg Extensions                       3 sets
Calf Raises                                       3 sets 
Calf Extensions                                 3 sets 

_BI-CEPS_
Two Hand Cable Curls                         3 sets
Barbell Curls                                      3 sets
Incline Preacher Curls (using bench)      3 sets
Hammer Curls                                    2/3 sets

**************************************

_FOREARMS_   Do once/twice weekly

Barbell Wrist Curls                              3 sets
Behind the back Wrist Curls (Barbell)      3 sets
Reverse Wrist Curls with Dumbbells        3 sets


_ABS_   Do 3 times weekly

1. One at home (various exercises)
2. Leg Raises                                    4 sets of 25 reps
3. Crunches                                      3 sets
    Leg Raises                                    3 sets
    Bench Work or Swiss Ball                 3 sets



I don't usually work out 3 parts in a session but the above will be good. Let me know what you think.


----------



## ASHOP (Dec 1, 2008)

always good to switch up routines to keep from going stale.
You mention the DC style,,,thats one that worked pretty well for me.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Dec 1, 2008)

ALIN said:


> always good to switch up routines to keep from going stale.
> You mention the DC style,,,thats one that worked pretty well for me.



Yeah it's always good. To be honest its one of the first times I will be working out to a list. I usually just know what bodyparts to do and when I get there I pick what I wanna do and how many sets. The key will just be picking the correct weight for each movement.

I will defo try the DC style training. You have mentioned it in the past so I researched it and it looks really good. I have already used similar training methods in the past that I had just made up when I was in the gym.


----------



## ASHOP (Dec 2, 2008)

Elvia1023 said:


> Yeah it's always good. To be honest its one of the first times I will be working out to a list. I usually just know what bodyparts to do and when I get there I pick what I wanna do and how many sets. The key will just be picking the correct weight for each movement.
> 
> I will defo try the DC style training. You have mentioned it in the past so I researched it and it looks really good. I have already used similar training methods in the past that I had just made up when I was in the gym.



what I like about the DC style is that its low set,,fast and intense.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Dec 2, 2008)

ALIN said:


> what I like about the DC style is that its low set,,fast and intense.



Yeah if I had to describe a perfect workout for muscle growth I would use the above words.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Dec 24, 2008)

When I planned out the above I thought it would take slightly less time in the gym. I have tried the 3 parts each day but I am gonna go back to a more usual approach for me. I am sure it would work for others but I prefer 2 parts each day and 4/5 days per week. Will probably start 3 on 1 off from now on.


----------



## richusa (Jan 4, 2009)

I happen to checking your thread out and I had gotten through your workout routine above, my first thought was too much or at least cut back on the Bi's and Tri exercises by one exercise.
 Now much to my surprise as I scrolled down to your last reply on the thread, I see that you too thought maybe the same.  Sometimes, I think less is better.
 I do feel for you on the lack of equipment part, however you have a great additute about it.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jan 4, 2009)

richusa said:


> I happen to checking your thread out and I had gotten through your workout routine above, my first thought was too much or at least cut back on the Bi's and Tri exercises by one exercise.
> Now much to my surprise as I scrolled down to your last reply on the thread, I see that you too thought maybe the same.  Sometimes, I think less is better.
> I do feel for you on the lack of equipment part, however you have a great additute about it.



Yeah I would say a perfect routine is 3 or 4 days per week and training most bodyparts only once. For me I can't beat a Mon, Tues, Thurs, Fri routine. I usually do that and if I have a struggling part I will up to 2 times per week with most others at 1 day per week.

For me the problem with the above is not the small muscles groups (tri-cep, bi-cep etc). Although if many newbies done the above they are grossly overtraining those parts. It's the legs and back on the same day and just the overall amount. The above isn't too much in some ways though. Thats because once I warm up when I move from each exercise a warmup is not needed (for most) so I just go straight into the 3 working sets. I like to be finished within 1 hour though and the above was alittle too much so best I change.

I have started a new routine that is demanding but is working great so far. I am doing 3 days on 1 day off but always having Sunday off. So it will 5 days per week. That sounds like overtraining in my books for most people but it is going well and I limit the exercises each day so things are good. I have just started a new gym too and I am spoilt for choice. It has everything I could ever need. An example being it has 4 bi-cep preacher curl machines and 4 tri-cep extension machines (4 of most things)... about 40 treadmills and about 8 benches with loads of free weights so things are good. I do my core movements (deadlifts, squats, bench press etc) and swop about other movements to complete my routine for the day.

My actual routine is 3 days on 1 day off and always off on Sunday. So the first 2 weeks have been-

Mon= Back and Bi-ceps
Tues= Chest with Shoulders and Tri-ceps
Wed= Legs
Thurs= Off
Fri= Back and Bi-ceps
Sat= Chest with Shoulders and Tri-ceps
Sun= Off
Mon= Legs
Tues= Off
Wed= Back and Bi-ceps
Thurs= Chest with Shoulders and Tri-ceps
Fri= Legs
Sat= Off
Sun= Off
Mon= Back etc 

I rotate deadlifts and squats so in the first 3 days I do deadlift for back but no squats for leg day. Then in the 2nd set of 3 days I have squats there and no deadlifts and just carry on rotating. I do alot of incline presses for chest so my shoulder movements are lowered so I am not overtraining on those days. Not to mention my shoulders are too big for my body so I try to limit exercises... I may even skip some direct shoulder movements certain weeks. By the way my shoulders are not too big cos I train them less but just cos of my genetics and for the first few years of training (when I was young) I would do them all the time. I only had a barbell in my room and would just do curls and shoulder work for years. 

Thanks for the reply you are totally right. Less really is more most of them time. But I think the above 5 days per week routine will be good.


----------



## richusa (Jan 4, 2009)

Obviously your personal goals is something that needs to be kept in mind.  For me it I am at point where it is more about maintanence and quality of time.  Unless one is training for something, I can't help beleive that anything more then 45 mins to an hour is adequate amount of time in the gym for the day.  I am speaking of quality time though, that isn't standing around shoting the shit with the boys.

  I also focus on spending the time doing the exercises to full range of moition even if that includes little twists and turns along the way to completing the movement.  This seems to help in hitting those smaller muscle groups.  Also increases range of moition

  3 on and 1 off in my opinion is generally the best.  If you find yourself in this for the long haul and for me, I have been lifting for over 30 years and was lucky to train around some of greats of the day, Haney, Beckles,  The point I getting too, is sometimes less is better.  Everyone is different, what works for one might not work for another.  If you can keep second guessing your body and not let it get to use to some work outs there will be results.

 Of course this is only my opinion and basically I don't know shit.  Just ask my kids there tell you that I am stupid, no, but it's all good


----------



## mamun12 (May 20, 2009)

They did an action plan for the coming school year, for the whole ... It was an interesting activity which changed my mood and inspired me for future activity. ... A new training program was organised


----------



## Janukhala2008 (May 30, 2009)

With running forums, training logs and tips from expert runners and coaches, MapMyRun.com is the social network where runners are. ... Map, Find New Run & Log your Workouts .... Training Plans · Training Log, MapMyFitness


----------

